# WCG/F@H: Crunching for the Cure... or are we?



## hat (May 21, 2010)

see http://techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1900519#post1900519

I realize it's a duplicate post, but as some of us are either F@H or WCG exclusives, I thought it would be best to post it in both sections so it gets attention from everyone.


----------



## NastyHabits (May 21, 2010)

I agree with your post.  Thankfully, HFM.net shows us when we get failed WU's.  

I've had to back down the clocks on one of my machines even though it passed all the tests you mentioned.  I'm personally more interested in stability over max overclock.  For example: I always back off my CPU 0.1 GHz from the tested max stable overclock.  It just seems to work better that way, especially on the PC's that CPU crunch, while GPU folding. 

I also treat my GPU's the same way.  In fact, given the new WU's like 548's, I've backed the cards down 2 notches.  (I really don't like getting EUE's).


----------

